
The One Thing to Avoid While Coding - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/the-one-thing-to-avoid-while-coding/
======
jamesmp98
_" Bad this happens when coders are bored. Their productivity slows, they pay
less attention to the details of their work, their growth stagnates and their
passion is sapped."_

yep

